

Core Linux tools top list of most at-risk software - jrepin
http://www.infoworld.com/article/2946566/security/core-linux-tools-top-the-list-of-most-at-risk-software.html

======
sixbrx
When you only consider Linux (Debian) packages to begin with, then score risk
based on how widely used they are, its no surprise that core packages top the
list. Just saying...

